

Scribd woos publishers - mqt
http://venturebeat.com/2007/12/20/scribd-woos-publishers/

======
ALee
Interesting to see who wins in this space between Scribd and Docstoc. Docstoc
is targeting the legal world and form documents, while Scribd is targeting
publishers. Both are reluctant industries, so I think whichever one gains
traction in the industry will be a victor.

